# Will this 65 w CFL work with my setup?



## tito13 (Nov 23, 2007)

HI, this space is about no more than 2sqft, this is a 65 watt CFL, with 6825 photopic lumens and 6500kelvin, SEE PICTURES,ignore the one tube fl, will take it down 15w only.  i have it 5 inches above my 2 one month plants and 4 other babies. 1) will this work? 2) HOw far above should i put this light, when i put hand below, i can feet a little heat? 3) How many of this lights do i need to completely grow all 6-8 plants.  Thanks.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 23, 2007)

At the VERY MINIMUM 3,000 lumens per square foot.
Flos you can takedown to a couple of inches from the tops.
To flower 5,000 lumens per square foot of flos minimum.
HPS or MH you would be happier with


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 23, 2007)

is that a flourex bulb? if so i have one that is exactly the same. check out my results under peace love and understanding in the grow journals. i keep it about an inch away from the plants...thats with the cover on though, which i would recommend.


----------



## mastersativa (Nov 23, 2007)

I am not sure about that light as i haven't used one and haven't seen any grows with them either, but, what i do know is i use the twisted screw in cfl's and i also have a 2ftx2ft grow area and i am running 13,600 lumens for my 1 plant. Try to aim for 5000 lumens per sq/ft of space, no less than 3000 per sq/ft, IMO. Hope this helps ya out. Oh yeah, 6500k for veg an around 2700k to 3000k for flower.


----------



## HGB (Nov 23, 2007)

great veg light IMO and like JJ said leave the cover on as i found the ballast can get a bit warm


----------



## octobong007 (Nov 24, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> great veg light IMO and like JJ said leave the cover on as i found the ballast can get a bit warm


 
not putting anything down, but you gotta tell me your secret.  i got one of those, 65watt-500watt output with the mogul socket(spelling)...exactly what  tito has and the girls liked my plant floro tubes better.  are the little squirly 25 watt 6500 and 2700k better-same-worse?


----------



## HGB (Nov 24, 2007)

octobong007 said:
			
		

> not putting anything down, but you gotta tell me your secret.



I dont have a secret, and no clue if it is better or worse than what you have.... just know it will work fine to veg with


----------



## mastersativa (Nov 24, 2007)

I would hafta say that you need more lumens, ime. I see that you have six sprouts going there, when they start to branch out your space is going to grow with them. If your lucky you won't have any males, but more than likely you will. Stick by the rule of a minimum of 3000 lumens per sq/ft and you will be fine. If i were you i would get another of those lights for vegging and then ADD in some twisted screw in cfl's that are 2700k when you start to flower, your plants will love it, ime.


----------



## tito13 (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks all. I do think i will need another one when they grow. But, Im having a problem with that light, i blew 2 bulbs already, do i need to ground this lamp, if so how do i do that, it only had 2 wires??? Is this connection right, on the plug wire which one is the black, is it the one with writing on it??


----------



## tito13 (Nov 26, 2007)

Is this right? and can i put a timer on this?? See Pic.


----------

